# My window doesn't fit inside OBS - they're both the same size, but a portion of the window is cut off.



## JackBashford (Jul 12, 2020)

I was setting up OBS to record Minecraft (using Badlion) - I custom-set the resolution of Badlion to 2048x1152 (because I have a MacBook Pro 16" running BootCamp), which fits perfectly into my screen, with the remaining 1/10th of the vertical screen used for the title bar and task bar. Here's my BLC settings:






So I set the same settings in OBS:





However, there's a bit of my Minecraft (it looks suspiciously like 1/10th) cut off at the bottom, and I don't know why nor how to fix it:





How can I fix this issue? No amount of dragging/resizing seems to work (unless I stretch it, which I don't think will work).
Happy to provide more details! (I'm using a standard Window Capture). Here's the current log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/NYSofr93S3UgEN8X

Thank you in advance.


----------



## koala (Jul 12, 2020)

The aspect ratio of the OBS canvas resolution is not the same as the aspect ratio of your game. You did configure both the same resolution, so it should be the same, but apparently it isn't.
You can see a resolution "from the outside", that means including border and title bar of a window, or "from the inside", that means only the area that is actually painted on, without borders and title bars, so this can be a source of mismatch.

In your case, the game seems to render a bigger height than expected. This is very easy to correct, without the need to understand what happens and why the game renders this way. You simply estimate the number of pixels that are cut at the bottom (probably around 80) and reduce the "resolution height" in your game by this number. Restart the game, then right-click the source in OBS->Transform->Reset transform and see how the overflow changed. If necessary, estimate again and increase or decrease the height in the game resolution until the source fits exactly the canvas.

Instead of reducing the height of the game, you can also increase the height of the OBS canvas until the overflow is included, but this would result in the output video not being standard aspect ratio 16:9 any more. So you should not do this. This would produce black borders right and left, if someone views this video fullscreen on a standard monitor.


----------



## shixlds (Nov 26, 2020)

DUDE I FIGURED IT OUT! So basically, have your Minecraft tab NOT fullscreen, just a regular tabbed game. Add your Game Capture to your Sources and have it set to record a specific window (your Minecraft tab). NOW go into the game> settings > video, and there should be an option for "Full Screen" and you just flick it on and BAM you're now streaming full screen. If you don't want people seeing you have to do this little 5-10 second process, you can go to OBS and go to settings> hotkeys, then the first 2 rows should say Start Streaming and Stop Streaming. You can enter your own little shortcut for those specific commands! (i.e. how you can do ctrl+alt+delete to go to the power options on your computer.) I recommend using ctrl+7 to start recording and ctrl+9 to stop recording. that way you can get your screen situated, and then use those commands to start your stream! I just figured this out after trying to get everything to work for the past few hours. Good luck recording/streaming! if I was any help lmk, I'm shixlds on twitch:)


----------

